# Did I ruin my syndet bars?????



## rubyslippers (Oct 20, 2011)

I've made a few batches of syndet bars and after tweaking it with each batch, think I finally got the recipe that's perfect for my hair.  After the fact, it occurred to me that I used Germaben II instead of Optiphen as my preservative and I am wondering if this is a bigggggg problem.  Comments anyone?


----------



## judymoody (Oct 20, 2011)

If you keep your bar dry between uses, it will probably be OK even if there is no preservative.  However, I'm just speaking from personal use.  If I were making for sale or gifts, I'd use a preservative that would stand up to the temperatures, be consistent with pH of the end product, and one suitable for anhydrous products.  

I use liquipar optima in my cool down phase.  I may switch to phenonip as (if I remember correctly) it can withstand higher temps.  But I need to do more research first.


----------



## rubyslippers (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Judy.   I don't sell any products; what I make is for personal use only so that is not a factor.  

I believe you are correct about the Phenonip being able to withstand highter temps.  Swift craft monkey has some great comparison charts and I'm sure she has one on preservatives is you swing over to her blog.


----------



## Padamae (Oct 23, 2011)

Why do yall choose an sydnet bar over a soap bar? I have never heard of this till today. Researched some it seems some people like soap some like sydnet.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 24, 2011)

Padamae said:
			
		

> Why do yall choose an sydnet bar over a soap bar? I have never heard of this till today. Researched some it seems some people like soap some like sydnet.


I love syndet bars for my hair. Regular soap makes my hair coarse and wiry. I have baby fine hair.


----------



## Padamae (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you very much. If you can make your own soap is it easy to learn to make?


----------



## judymoody (Oct 24, 2011)

Padamae said:
			
		

> Thank you very much. If you can make your own soap is it easy to learn to make?



They require specialized ingredients and there is a learning curve like anything else.  A basic formulation can be found on Swift's blog: pointofinterest.blogspot.com  From there, you can tweak endlessly.

You might want to buy one to see if you like them before you invest in raw materials.  GetLathered on etsy has good ones.

I have used solid shampoo and conditioner bars exclusively for the last several months and I love them.


----------



## Padamae (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you Judy. I love making my soaps but I work so much I only find the time to maybe once every other week. So adding anotherthing to my want to do list may not be the best right now.


----------



## Padamae (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for your suggestion of buying one first to see if I like it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 24, 2011)

Padamae said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for your suggestion of buying one first to see if I like it.


If you don't want to make your own, here is who I would recommend. http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/studio/ ... r/0/0/5725


----------



## MychelleC (Oct 24, 2011)

Padamae said:
			
		

> Why do yall choose an sydnet bar over a soap bar? I have never heard of this till today. Researched some it seems some people like soap some like sydnet.



I also vastly prefer a syndet bar over soap for my hair.  Soap makes my hair a gross, dry, tangled mess.  Syndets are shampoo, and my hair adores them.  I also love a syndet body bar, as they can be so gentle and moisturizing.  Dove is a syndet bar.  I agree to check out Swifts blog for a starting point and play from there.  Soap and syndets serve very different purposes, and both are great in their own right.


----------

